# Another Encouraging Story :)



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Posted in Success thread by IMhopeful:I just want to add my thanks to Mike for this program (and to Marilyn and everyone else for writing all of those posts that encouraged me to try the CDs)!I just finished the 100 days on 12/12/2005. When I first started, I had had IBS-D for 13+ years and it was getting progressively worse. I've tried lots of things and I should have bought stock in Immodium - there was a time I was on 6-8 a DAY, every day, for 4+ YEARS. Then, though my pharmacist swears you can't get sensitized to it, it stopped working - even the prescription strength. So, on to bigger and better drugs like Elavil, Dicyclomine, and Librax. Plus, OTC supplements like fiber, digestive enzymes, DigestiveAdvantage - you name it! I got no better, and I definitely got worse. I swear without exaggeration that I was ready to march into the gastroenterologist and demand a colostomy because at least then I could have a life!Instead, I (thank you God!) found Mike's CDs. I ordered them after reading all the positive posts on this and other websites (I figured if they could help Marilyn, they could help me!). I actually cried all the way through the first two days of listening, because I was so stressed and tense over the whole IBS thing. Gradually, I could feel myself relaxing and my Symptom Rating Chart (included with the program) showed that on day 27 I could already rate my progress at 1-2 points better in all areas. This may not sound like much, but when you're at the top of the scale (9-10 is very severe), you have nowhere to go but down to lower and better ratings. And I had done this after only 4 weeks! I rated myself again at day 50 and saw even more improvement. The biggest thing I noticed initially was that I could actually get in my car and drive to work (a 40-45 minute one-way commute) without my stomach (and other parts of me!)clenching and gurgling and fighting me the whole way. Believe me I know where every bathroom is in town and I used to leave for work early so I could make pitstops along the way.Gradually, I could eat lunch at work and not have to run to the restroom for half the afternoon. I also slowly stopped running to the restroom for half the morning when I first got to work. I did add Citrucel in September, just after starting the CDs, and GSE and calcium at the beginning of December, to supplement the program and to help with some additional stresses I've been faced with in the last month (besides the holidays, which are stressful enough). Since the beginnig of December, I've had even more improvements...I can eat tomatoes again! I have small amounts of dairy now with no problem. I had a Christmas cookie party right before I finished the program and never went to the bathroom once during it (usually the anxiety of hosting it would set me off)! Another improvement: after only getting part way through the program, I could feel my stomach start grumbling and tell myself "I don't have time for this right now, you'll have to wait 20 minutes" (or however long) and 9 times out of 10 I could make it until then. Now, even if I can't last the entire time, I can wait a few minutes, then calmly walk to the restroom without issues. And that's the end of it! (The visualization of the wheel slowing down really helps a lot). My problem right now, is that it's been so long since I've been normal, I don't remember what it's like, so my (wonderful, supportive) husband keeps reminding me that (as Mike also says) not every digestive symptom is IBS. Anyhow, sorry to ramble, but this program has helped SO MUCH when I think of how my life was even just 6 months ago! I urge anyone who is sitting on the fence, not sure if they should try Mike's CDs, to do yourself a favor and order them NOW (Oh, BTW, I am not paid to say any of this - it's all straight from the heart!) Thanks so much for giving me my life back!


----------

